# 1911 Newbie Question - Cocked, Locked, and don't want to be!



## Cimmerian (Jul 29, 2013)

Once cocked, how do you uncock it?

I have just taken out the mag, and run the slide ejecting the bullet. Then I can, of course, pull the trigger to uncock.

I've seen my dad uncock a gun a million times by just holding the hammer with his thumb, pulling the trigger, and slowly letting the hammer down, but I have the oddest feeling I'll shoot my foot off if I try... Plus my dad has more b--ls than i do! 

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

No decocker on the 1911. Only way to do it is to let it down like your dad does. And it's not a matter of having balls, it's a matter of being confident in your abilities, knowing exactly how to manipulate the gun, and always keeping the muzzle pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Inside the house
Drop the mag, rack the slide to remove round from chamber, check to make sure chamber is empty, point in safe direction, pull trigger.

Outdoors , safety off and just pull the trigger.
You might have to pull the trigger more then once, until it stops going BANG


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you aren't clearing the gun,why do you want it decocked?

You can lower the hammer but don't do it one handed,use the off hand to pinch the hammer good so it won't get away from you.There's been a many a person to screw this up at some point in their life.

Cylender and Slide also makes a kit that drops the hammer when the safety goes on and recocks it when you take it off,the only reason I could fathom is for a LEO that has people freak seeing a cocked gun in the holster.

The gun operates just fine as designed if it's built correctly,some just can't "handle" it,so to say.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Lots of guns are carried cocked and locked. It's just "in your face" visible on the 1911.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thats why i love my px4 storm the saftey is also a decocker


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Cimmerian,where'd you go? I forgot to say welcome,I'm bad about that.

Beretta's px4 is a whole different breed than a 1911,but reminiscent of the 92 SB (I believe that's the correct model that Taurus started making on their old machinery but can't recall now).While the HK USP is also different,I feel it is the modern day improvement on the 1911.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Cimm, if dropping the mag and clearing the weapon works for you, don't change. Repetition is your friend, especially with a 1911.


----------

